# Sendmail configuration help.



## YTKColumba (Oct 19, 2011)

I was wondering what configuration are needed to be set so sendmail can be used to send message from one machine to another?

I am able to send mail between users within the same machine, but not to another machine. I get a return mail saying mail message cannot be sent.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2011)

Handbook: 29.3 sendmail Configuration


----------

